# New solar cooking device



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is great no moving parts simple wait for full sun toss the food in sit back.

Customer claims metallic IKEA bowl set his grapes on fire | Fox News


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I wish I had an Ikea around, I would get one and try it!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"NEWS FLASH!!!"

"Parabolic dish focuses sunlight to a single point, baffling grape-eating man!"

"Full story at 11!"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I wish I had an Ikea around, I would get one and try it!


BLANDA BLANK Serving bowl - IKEA


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Recall and law suit next.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonder what it would do with some metal at the focal point and filled with water. Would it boil?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dubyagee said:


> Wonder what it would do with some metal at the focal point and filled with water. Would it boil?


 I know a place in the middle east you can put a pot of water in the sun and cook Ramen noddles


----------

